# Telnet with serial - proper procedure



## ctromp (Sep 26, 2006)

I've found conflicting information on how to properly use a serial cable with telnet. I've tried hyperterminal in windows and tried various baud rates. Sometimes I am able to get a bash prompt and other times now. Sometimes I can watch the tivo boot up and other times not. I don't really get it. Is there a link that explaines the proper usage of telnet with a serial cable. I'm using an hr10-250.

Thanks


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

ctromp said:


> I've found conflicting information on how to properly use a serial cable with telnet. I've tried hyperterminal in windows and tried various baud rates. Sometimes I am able to get a bash prompt and other times now. Sometimes I can watch the tivo boot up and other times not. I don't really get it. Is there a link that explaines the proper usage of telnet with a serial cable. I'm using an hr10-250.
> 
> Thanks


Try here


----------



## ctromp (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks. That is the page I was using to try to get it to work. I finally was able to get it to work and I think a big part of my problem was the fact that I had an enhancement script installation that caused my networking to bomb out. I found out after using the serial cable for a while that I appeared to have two different bash prompts - the regular one and the colored one that the enhancement script installs. Very strange.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

yeah... 2 copies of bash trying to use the same serial port can definitely produce some odd results


----------



## ctromp (Sep 26, 2006)

Yeah.... I guess ptvnet and the enhancement script don't play real well together. Needless to say, the serial connection saved the day for me. Saved me from having to reimage the drive again.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

yes... a working serial connection can save you from having to crack the case and pull the drive in MANY situations (resetting the password and copying the active partitions to the alternate pair can save you in still more)


----------

